# SK SPORTS SHOW RESULTS 2009 (lochgelly scotland)



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

1st timers..

1st david jackson

2nd derek cooper

3rd mark kane

4th brian bell

Juniors

1st dale singers

2nd jordan elder

3rd michael wilson

4th jeff dean

Masters

1st kevin frazer

2nd robert turner

3rd tom deavers

Figure

1st layla docherty

2nd lynn carmicheal

3rd angela ogg

4th louise blades

Novice

1st jeff gilmour

2nd andy napier

3rd nicoli palouski

=4th taz bunasa

=4th steve thomson

under 85 kilo

1st willie donachie

2nd aaron rossy

3rd harry ogg

4th chris mackintosh

over 85 kilo

1st stevie bogle

2nd mark thomson

3rd chris vergo

4th brian harris

overall..

masters..kevin frazer

best presentation...robert turner


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

will sort out the pics tomorrow....been a long day, have pics of most classes


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

avril said:


> 1st timers..
> 
> 1st david jackson
> 
> ...


Thats all we care about :thumb:



Mrs Weeman said:


> will sort out the pics tomorrow....been a long day, have pics of most classes


Yup :yawn:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

the only pics i got ive posted in the gallery on ripped glutes site..


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

avril said:


> the only pics i got ive posted in the gallery on ripped glutes site..


You got a link Av can't find them. Cheers

EDIT: Nevermind, found em

Nice one on the placing Bri!


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

well done to jef for winning the novices- top bloke and some awsome delts!

also derek cooper, trains at venice and is also a decent guy too, was suprised to see him up there.

was a good show and iain sturruck was a great guest poser.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

GM-20 said:


> well done to jef for winning the novices- top bloke and some awsome delts!
> 
> also derek cooper, trains at venice and is also a decent guy too, was suprised to see him up there.
> 
> was a good show and iain sturruck was a great guest poser.


ha ha not forgetting my wee pose up on stage too...lol


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I take it this is Derek? Spoke to him a couple of times when I trained at Venice, nice guy but he said he wasn't interested in competing. This was about a year ago mind you.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Great Photos,thanks for sharing:thumb:

Well Done Bri:thumbup1:


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Mrs Weeman! 

Well done to Layla!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Layla looked AWESOME!(as always) The judging was spot on for the most part, there are one or two who i would have maybe swapped around(ie i got 2nd and 3rd in one of the other classes around the other way etc) but generally i thought it was well judged, there was a great atmosphere....and we even had a member of the audience sing to us half way through a call out!!!!!(crackin voice the guy had too lol)

I loved the way the call outs were not giving anything away, where as with the NABBA scotland you always know who is gonna be placed where due to the order of callouts...although this did make one or two arrogant fookers unable to hide their disgust at not being placed as they had been called out in the first few and thought it must be a certainty...one guy...the guy who got 3rd in the seniors (he deserved 3rd place) stood screwing his face up and shaking his head because of his placeing.....which i thought was cheeky as the guy who got first in the seniors won the overall......


----------

